# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Sa kohë i nevojitet fëmiut tim të mësohet në çerdhe?

## kumbulla

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Djali im i vogel i cili 2 vjec ben ne tetor ka shkuar ne cerdhe per here te para dje.
ai ka dy dite atje dhe eshte i merzitur.
edukatoret thone qe ai ha dhe fle normal po vazhdimisht grindet dhe kerkon mua.
ne mengjes qan dhe shkeputet me shuem veshtiresi nga une.
jam stresuar shume kur e shoh djalin te merzitur 
cerdhaj eshte nej cerdhe shuem emire private dhe njerezit jane te perkushtuar.
djali im ehste mesuar i perkdhelur dhe ne qender te vemendjes
eshte shume i lidhur me mua dhe po e perjeton shuem kete ndryshim.
kush ka eksperience per kete pjese te me ndihmoj me keshilla dhe sugjerime
sa kohe i duhet atij te pershattet atje?(eshte femi i qete dhe i dashur)
si do ta kaloj une kete periudhe stresuese kur mendja me rri atje gjithe diten???

----------


## loneeagle

1 jave zgjati per djalin tim por ishte 3 vjec. Java e pare eshte pak veshtire sa te mesohet.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

per vete nuk kam eksperience dhe skam as sugjerime :/ motra ime vuri ne cerdhe dhe e perjetoj shume keq nipi, biles ti thoje "do te coj ne cerdhe" ja kepuste te qarrit

----------


## mia@

Varet nga femija. Por ne pergjithesi femijet mesohen brenda 1-2 javeve. Nese shkon full-time ose perdite do e kete me te lehte, ne te kundert do e kete me te veshtire. Mos u shqeteso se ka femije qe kur i con ne cerdhe a kopsht hedhin kunja dhe prinderit trishtohen kur ikin e i lene ashtu. Te siguroj une qe nuk eshte se qajne tere kohen. Kam punuar me kete moshe. Brenda disa minutave pasi kane ik prinderit  do hutohen e harrohen pas lodrave e shokeve. Luajne , qeshin, vrapojne , marrin pjese aktivisht ne veprimtarite e ndryshme qe zhvillojne brenda klases dhe jashte saj dhe  mund te qajne prape kur shikojne prinderit te vine ti marrin. Eshte mese normale. :buzeqeshje: 
Cupa ime p.sh dhe sot pas kaq kohe qe eshte atje kur e coj qan. Mezi e shkepus nga vetja, por gjate dites eshte mire fare dhe kur vete ta marr nuk do te vije. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ditet e para femija nuk duhet te lihet ne cerdhe me shume se dy ore
mjaftojne per te qe mos e mare me sy te keq edhe dihet qe prezend ditet e para duhet te jete edhe nje nga prinderit e tij  sa te ambjetohet keshtu di une nga shumica e rasteve
Do kaloje me shume se nje jave nuk do zgjate mos u merzit

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Pershendetje te gjitheve,
> 
> Djali im i vogel i cili 2 vjec ben ne tetor ka shkuar ne cerdhe per here te para dje.
> ai ka dy dite atje dhe eshte i merzitur.
> 
> 
> *sa kohe i duhet atij te pershattet atje?(eshte femi i qete dhe i dashur)*


I duhet shume kohe, ndonjehere edhe mund te mos pershtatet fare.




> si do ta kaloj une kete periudhe stresuese kur mendja me rri atje gjithe diten???


S'do e kalosh kurre. Ndjesia,  e te te ndenjurit mendja tek femija, eshte permanente. 

Ky ishte versioni im.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Brari

ne se je kosovare te kalon qe diten e dyte.. 
ne se je mirditore qe diten e trete..
ne se je korcare qe diten e 15-te..

ne se je tiranse.. do tre muaj ..

po qe si une ste kalon kurre..

lol

----------


## PINK

si nuk u pershtatka ndonjehere femija kshu mi Corazon?  :me dylbi: 

atehere i bie smth is wrong me ate kalama. lol


ska femije qe mos pershtatet, thjesht e ka fillimin pak te veshtire, ngaqe eshte mesuar te rrij ne shpi mbas te jemes. Pune ditesh eshte, dhe aq. Do luaje dhe do harroj.

----------


## 2043

> Pershendetje te gjitheve,
> 
> Djali im i vogel i cili 2 vjec ben ne tetor ka shkuar ne cerdhe per here te para dje.
> ai ka dy dite atje dhe eshte i merzitur.
> edukatoret thone qe ai ha dhe fle normal po vazhdimisht grindet dhe kerkon mua.
> ne mengjes qan dhe shkeputet me shuem veshtiresi nga une.
> jam stresuar shume kur e shoh djalin te merzitur 
> cerdhaj eshte nej cerdhe shuem emire private dhe njerezit jane te perkushtuar.
> djali im ehste mesuar i perkdhelur dhe ne qender te vemendjes
> ...


te flas si profesionist ne kete fushe  :buzeqeshje: 
sa me shpejt ndahesh ne dorezimin e femijes ne mengjes, aq me mire e kalon ndarjen femija yt e aq me te lehte e ka

----------


## B@Ne

Nuk e di nese kishte nje kohe njohje per te dy, para se te leshe nje femije ne çerdhe 
ka nje kohe adaptimi per femine dhe prindet . Ketu kjo kohe eshte zgjat 2 jave .
Java pare vjen nga nje deri ne dy ore me prindin, java dyte vjen me pak me shume dhe 
fillon te leshoje femine pak nga pak, dreka vetem, gjumi dhe keshtu me rradhe  :buzeqeshje: 
Them se varet nga femija , kapacitetin qe ka per tu mesur ne jeten kolektive . 
Mund te duroj nje jave, si 2 apo nje muaj ....
Kurajo , qetesohu ti se femija ndjen qe nuk je e qete dhe mund te luaj me ket  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> Pershendetje te gjitheve,
> 
> Djali im i vogel i cili 2 vjec ben ne tetor ka shkuar ne cerdhe per here te para dje.
> ai ka dy dite atje dhe eshte i merzitur.
> edukatoret thone qe ai ha dhe fle normal po vazhdimisht grindet dhe kerkon mua.
> ne mengjes qan dhe shkeputet me shuem veshtiresi nga une.
> jam stresuar shume kur e shoh djalin te merzitur 
> cerdhaj eshte nej cerdhe shuem emire private dhe njerezit jane te perkushtuar.
> djali im ehste mesuar i perkdhelur dhe ne qender te vemendjes
> ...


Nje tip nga une, 

Meqenese djalin e ke mesuar ne shpi, pas vetes, javen e pare kur ta cosh- diten e pare rri nja  2-3 ore me te. Deri sa te ambjentohet, dhe te te jete i qete. Duke te pare ty aty, ndihet me i sigurte. Gjate kesaj kohe, bej dhe ca pune bindese-foli. Thuaji, qe mami do vij te marri prape, se Ti nuk jeton dot pa te. Dhe do kthehesh shume shpejt. Perdite (per ndonje jave), elemino nga gjysem ore, pakesoje qendrimin me te, deri sa te besh shkeputjen komplet. Fundja perderisa ato edukatoret te thone, qe ha-fle i qete, te tjerat skane rendesi. Po hengri ne rregull, e po fjeti keto jane krysoret. Ja kshu dhe mos u merzit dhe ti, se ska femij qe mos e kaloj kete periudhe. Me shume e ben ti 'alarmante' dhe stresuse me keq eshte. 

Une mbaj mend kur cova cunin diten e pare te preschool, kisha marre 3 dite pushim, sepse kisha parashikuar do qaj, e do bertasi, do bej namin. Se dhe une e kisha perkedhelur shume, ca thoshte ai behej ne shtepine tone. Po do ti, qe ai me BEFASOI. As nuk qau, asgje. Sa pa klasen me lodra plot, Ik tha, dhe hajde me merr me vone. Me rrofte qe kisha marre 3 dite pushim kot. LOL

----------


## mia@

Me problem e kane prinderit ne fakt se femijet. Prinderit e kane te veshtire ti besojne femijen dikujt tjeter. Me kujtohet njera qe kishte nje bebe shume  te vogel te ne. Sa pa  filluar full time vinte 2-3 here ne jave dhe bente muhabet me edukatoret, qe femija e saj te mesohej me ne dhe ambjentin. E keqja eshte se te dy ata si prind ishin teper te ''kujdesshem''.( Shume te bezdisur). Kishin punet afer e gjate kohes se drekes vinin  shikonin djalin. Mos flasim per telefonatat gjate dites. Shume e tepruar do te thosha sa nuk e lane cunin dot as 3 jave dhe e hoqen. 
Nuk mundem me tha mua e ema e tij.. Nuk e le dot ne duart e dikujt tjeter. Kam shume  merak.  Po ben zgjedhjen me te mire i thashe, jo se ne nuk kujdesemi per femijen tend sic duhet, por ti po shkaterron veten me merakun qe ke. Nuk ke pse ndihesh keq se po e heq. Ti e di c'eshte me e mira per ty e femijen tend. Ne nje fare menyre e kuptoja se dhe  une kam ndejt ne shtepi kur i kam pat femijet ne ate moshe.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Pershendetje te gjitheve,
> 
> Djali im i vogel i cili 2 vjec ben ne tetor ka shkuar ne cerdhe per here te para dje.
> ai ka dy dite atje dhe eshte i merzitur.
> edukatoret thone qe ai ha dhe fle normal po vazhdimisht grindet dhe kerkon mua.
> ne mengjes qan dhe shkeputet me shuem veshtiresi nga une.
> jam stresuar shume kur e shoh djalin te merzitur 
> cerdhaj eshte nej cerdhe shuem emire private dhe njerezit jane te perkushtuar.
> djali im ehste mesuar i perkdhelur dhe ne qender te vemendjes
> ...





> Nuk e di nese kishte nje kohe njohje per te dy, para se te leshe nje femije ne çerdhe 
> ka nje kohe adaptimi per femine dhe prindet . Ketu kjo kohe eshte zgjat 2 jave .
> Java pare vjen nga nje deri ne dy ore me prindin, java dyte vjen me pak me shume dhe 
> fillon te leshoje femine pak nga pak, dreka vetem, gjumi dhe keshtu me rradhe 
> Them se varet nga femija , kapacitetin qe ka per tu mesur ne jeten kolektive . 
> Mund te duroj nje jave, si 2 apo nje muaj ....
> Kurajo , qetesohu ti se femija ndjen qe nuk je e qete dhe mund te luaj me ket




Pershëndetje. 

Normalisht, siç e ka shpjeguar edhe postuesja  e mësipërme, për mbarëvajtjen e përshtatjes së një fëmijë në botën kopshtore është e këshillueshme të parashikohet një kohë adaptimi :  ideale = dy javore, e përshpejtuar = një javore. 

Për këtë kohë adaptimi organizohet një planing adaptimi (ose program adaptimi) midis ekipit edukues dhe prindërve të fëmijës që nga dita e parë e deri në ditën e fundit të parashikuar. Ne në punën tonë e organizojmë pak e shumë kështu një program adaptimi : 




> *Java Parë*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dita e parë:* Prindi dhe fëmija rrinë së bashku në hapisërën kopshtore përrreth një orë. Si fillim vizitojnë së bashku sallat dhe vëndet ku presupozohet që fëmija do kalojë ditën të shoqeruara nga një edukatore e grupit. Më pas prezantohen me pjesën tjetër të ekipit edukues, si dhe pak nga pak me fëmijët e grupit. Së fundmi kalojnë të gjithë së bashku pjesën tjetër të kohës së mbetur nga kjo orë e parë.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...





> *Java Dytë* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dita e gjashtë:* Fëmija vjen në koësht për të kaluar një paradite komplet + për të ngrënë drekë me fëmijët e tjerë të grupit ( p.sh. 8h – 12h30).
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


Ditët që vijojnë më pas fëmija vjen në kopësht me orarin komplet. 

*Shënim:* 

Kjo kohë adaptimi nuk do të thotë që gjithçka shkon mrekulli dhe që  përshtatja e fëmijës në kopësht ka marr përfundimisht fund. Thjesht ndihmon prindin dhe fëmijën të ndahen në butësi dhe të përshaten më me lehtësi në këtë mënyrë të re jetese. Gjithsesi fëmijës i duhet të paktën një apo dy muaj që të ndjehet vërtet mirë në mes një grupi fëmijësh dhe me të rritur të tjerë përpos atyre të rrethit familjar. 

Për kalimin e një dite sa më të mirë në kopësht ( apo dhe tek një dado), është shumë rëndësishme që prindi ta *verbalizojë* (llafosë) dhe *pozitivojë* me fëmijën vajtjen në kopësht (p.sh. do shohësh atje ka shumë shokë dhe shoqe; do kalosh shumë mirë; do ketë dhe lodra të reja; mami ose babi do vij të të marrin në x ora; do mësosh gjëra të reja etj...). 

Si dhe siç u shpreh edhe 2043, *të mos e zgjasë shumë ndarjen* tek dera e grupit: *Transmetin i Shpejtë i informatave* të nevojshme për të shoqëruar fëmijën gjatë ditës (fjetja, zgjimi, humori, gjëndja shëndetësore e ditës, ora e kthimit)  +  *Percaktimi Kush do vijë ta  marrë* ( mami, babi, gjyshja, gjyshi, dadoja etj..) si dhe *Kur do vijë ta marrë* (pas drekës, pas gjumit, pas zemrës apo para mbylljes së kopështit) + *Përshëndetje e pastërzgjatur me fëmijën* ( mirupafshim, kalofsh mirë, etj). 

Kurajo. Vetëm fillimi është pak i vështirë se gjithçka shkon mirë më pas.

Elna.

----------


## 2043

> Pershëndetje. 
> 
> Normalisht, siç e ka shpjeguar edhe postuesja  e mësipërme, për mbarëvajtjen e përshtatjes së një fëmijë në botën kopshtore është e këshillueshme të parashikohet një kohë adaptimi :  ideale = dy javore, e përshpejtuar = një javore. 
> 
> Për këtë kohë adaptimi organizohet një planing adaptimi (ose program adaptimi) midis ekipit edukues dhe prindërve të fëmijës që nga dita e parë e deri në ditën e fundit të parashikuar. Ne në punën tonë e organizojmë pak e shumë kështu një program adaptimi : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elna
ato 3 ditet e para nuk ka shanse te kalojne ashtu sic i ke pershkruar.
Nese femija ka prindin e vet ne kopesht, behet tekanjoz, qan kur ndahet me te dhe nuk ka edukatore ne bote ta pushoje.
Cdo femije qan kur vjen per here te pare ne kopesht, por kjo zgjat ne te shumten e rasteve vetem 5 minuta pasi prindi ka ikur.
Ka bere vaki qe nje femije te qaje edhe gjysem ore, por kjo me nderprerje dhe per inerci, me pas femija qetesohet dhe luan me shoket
Prinderit smund te hyjne ne ambjentet e kopeshtit per shume aresye
Prindi hyn ne kopesht vetem diten e pare per tu siguruar per ambientin ne te cilin do te rri femija i tij, e me pas e dorezon ate tek edukatorja qe tek dera dhe : - Bye :Lulja3:

----------


## Marya

dymishe ashtu sic e ke shpjeguar ti ndodh vetem ne shqiperi , ndersa ne perendim ka menyra te tjera adaptimi, ashtu sic e shpjegoi elna
 une habitem me keto oraret fikse ora e zgjimit , ora e ngrenies, sa here duhet te haje
thua femija te jete robot
kjo e imja nuk ka orare fikse zgjimi, apo ngrenie , nganjehere flen gjithe naten, nganjehere zgjhohet shpesh dhe gjate dites flen kur i do qefi, por dita dites nuk i ngjan, edhe per ngrenien nganjehere han mire , heren tjeter me pak dhe duhet ti jap me shpesh.
Me kete regjim qe ka tani mendoj se atje ne cerdhe nuk do ti vine sipas qejfit te marrin kohen e tyre sa ajo te hapi gojen apo dikush tjeter te kerceje napolonin  perpara saj qe ti marre mendjen qe te haje :shkelje syri:

----------


## xfiles

Eshte krim te detyrosh femijen kunder deshires se vet te shkoje ne kopesht ose cerdhe pa deshiren e vet.
Nuk kane per t'ua falur kurre.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Eshte krim te detyrosh femijen kunder deshires se vet te shkoje ne kopesht ose cerdhe pa deshiren e vet.
> Nuk kane per t'ua falur kurre.


Me termed e thua ?Ateher  edhe  nese  femija  nuk do te vere  ne  shkolle  i bejme  atrin  e leme  gedhe vetem qe mos  i prishim qefin .Femije  skam  por merem  shume  me ta  se nese  i vete pas  tekeve te tija  e humbe topin edhe te pret rruge  e gjate  me vone

----------


## xfiles

> Me termed e thua ?Ateher  edhe  nese  femija  nuk do te vere  ne  shkolle  i bejme  atrin  e leme  gedhe vetem qe mos  i prishim qefin .Femije  skam  por merem  shume  me ta  se nese  i vete pas  tekeve te tija  e humbe topin edhe te pret rruge  e gjate  me vone


Shkolla eshte nje e keqe e nevojshme, kurse kopshti dhe cerdhja jo.
Une flas se me kujtohet mire sa e kam vuajtur.

Pastaj kopshti dhe edukimi nuk jane e njejta gje. Edukimin ta jep prindi ne shtepi, kurse kopshti eshte nje institucion qe pergatit femijet per skllaverimin e metejshem te mendjeve ne shkolla duke i bere vartes te denje te sistemit. Nese nuk e ke kuptuar qellimin primar te arsimit.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Elna
> ato 3 ditet e para nuk ka shanse te kalojne ashtu sic i ke pershkruar.
> Nese femija ka prindin e vet ne kopesht, behet tekanjoz, qan kur ndahet me te dhe nuk ka edukatore ne bote ta pushoje.
> 
> Cdo femije qan kur vjen per here te pare ne kopesht, por kjo zgjat ne te shumten e rasteve vetem 5 minuta pasi prindi ka ikur.
> 
> Ka bere vaki qe nje femije te qaje edhe gjysem ore, por kjo me nderprerje dhe per inerci, me pas femija qetesohet dhe luan me shoket
> 
> Prinderit smund te hyjne ne ambjentet e kopeshtit per shume aresye
> Prindi hyn ne kopesht vetem diten e pare per tu siguruar per ambientin ne te cilin do te rri femija i tij, e me pas e dorezon ate tek edukatorja qe tek dera dhe : - Bye






> Shkolla eshte nje e keqe e nevojshme, kurse kopshti dhe cerdhja jo.
> Une flas se me kujtohet mire sa e kam vuajtur.
> 
> Pastaj kopshti dhe edukimi nuk jane e njejta gje. Edukimin ta jep prindi ne shtepi, kurse kopshti eshte nje institucion qe pergatit femijet per skllaverimin e metejshem te mendjeve ne shkolla duke i bere vartes te denje te sistemit. Nese nuk e ke kuptuar qellimin primar te arsimit.


Mendimi dhe experienca ime
Elna.

----------


## 2043

> Shkolla eshte nje e keqe e nevojshme, kurse kopshti dhe cerdhja jo.
> Une flas se me kujtohet mire sa e kam vuajtur.
> 
> Pastaj kopshti dhe edukimi nuk jane e njejta gje. Edukimin ta jep prindi ne shtepi, kurse kopshti eshte nje institucion qe pergatit femijet per skllaverimin e metejshem te mendjeve ne shkolla duke i bere vartes te denje te sistemit. Nese nuk e ke kuptuar qellimin primar te arsimit.


Nuk e di nese je prind apo adoleshent, por nje gje te siguroj
Femijet qe nuk shkojne ne kopesht e kane tmeresisht te veshtire te pershtaten me shoqerine ne shkolle, Shoket do jene shume me te zhvilluar se ai, do te jene me te shoqerueshem dhe femija yt nuk do e gjeje veten ne kete shoqeri pa u lenduar per nje kohe te gjate(gje te cilen nuk do te ta fale kurre ). 
Nese kerkon qe femija yt te mos jete pjese e sistemit, mund te eksperimentosh me te e te mos e cosh as ne kopsht e as ne shkolle.
As kete eksperiment femija yt nuk do te ta fale.
Nuk e di se cpervoja ke ti nga kopshti , apo shkolla, por femijet sociale kalojne per bukuri ne keto ambjente ku edhe pergatiten per te perballuar jeten me vone.

----------

